# Dropped cap down washer drain pipe



## Rwelch9439 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just bought a house and I punched the plastic cap for the drain pipe out and it fell down. Now the cap is lodged somewhere down there and water is backing up. Any suggestions on how to get it out short of tearing out my drywall and taking pipes apart?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like you should have called a plumber, and now you need called a plumber. 

Remember you get what you pay for.. 

You paid nothing, and got nothing.


----------



## Rwelch9439 (Dec 13, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Sounds like you should have called a plumber, and now you need called a plumber.
> 
> Remember you get what you pay for..
> 
> You paid nothing, and got nothing.


I mean it wasn't a job for a plumber to do. Just hooking up a washer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

